# johann hoff



## radboy (Mar 11, 2004)

I have a couple of Johann Hoff beer bottles. Nice condition, very minor wear and sharp lettering. One bottle is olive green and the other is the black variety. I checked a few sources and the prices vary greatly from 15.00 upto 49.00. Are these prices accurate? Any input would be appreciated. 

 Steve (radboy) Dumas


----------



## woody (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes, I've dug a few of those and find they are fairly common.
 I suppose those prices are right in line with their worth.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't think this is a beer bottle.  It is a "nutritive tonic" according to one printed testimonial.  It is JOHANN HOFF MALT EXTRACT.

 Check out the ad:
JOHANN HOFF MALT EXTRACT

 --------------Harry Pristis


----------



## radboy (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks. Also, my wife was admiring them last night and noticed one bottle was seamless and the other bottle had a seam to the shoulder. Green - seamless  Black - to shoulder. Any difference in age or value. 

 Thanks 

 Steve (radboy) Dumas


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 12, 2004)

Steve . . .

 There is a lot of individual variation in bottles of the same "type."  See the recent post with pics of Brian's Doyles Hop Bitters and the Drake's Plantation Bitters.  These variations are commonly the result of different molds, different batches of glass, different glassblowers, and sometimes changing technology.

 Below are two images of the same bottle.  One has the brightness and contrast pumped up to show the color of the glass.  The other is how the bottle appears in normal light -- almost black.  This bottle dates to circa 1890.

 This is a common bottle which does not command a significant price.  But, within that limitation, if one example appeals to your eye more than another, it is probably worth a few more dollars to someone else.

 -------------Harry Pristis


----------



## David E Dearden (Mar 13, 2004)

More.. Johann Hoffr's Malt Extract (Beer of Health) was introduced in 1847 and Manuf actured in Berlin and Hamburg Germany.  Advestisement "THE GENUINE AND ONLY IMPORTED JOHANN HOFFS MALT EXTRACT- Introduced into the United States by Leopold HOFF in 1866 and sold from Hoff's Malt Extract Depot, 542 Broadway. N.Y..Leopold Holf Proprieter. Agency transferred to JOSEPH S PEDERSEN in 1866. Depot 2 1/2 Murray Street N.y.: TARRANT & COMPANY Appointed SOLE AGENTS in 1869, 278, 280 and 282 Greenwich Street, N.Y. (Wilson & Wilson 1971) Adv. 1935 by Johann Hoff Co., 220 36th Dt. Brooklyn N.Y.
 Olive green,amber: 7 2/8" X 2 16/16"
 diameter 11N 20b: ph: H around shoulder  later varient Amber


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 13, 2004)

Well, I stand corrected.  If Johann Hoff advertized itself as "the beer of health," it must be a beer.  I just checked, and Kovels' lists this as a beer.

 -----------Harry Pristis


----------



## radboy (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info. So I'm assuming the 8 I paid for one and the 10 for the other were fair prices.


----------



## David E Dearden (Mar 13, 2004)

I think Harry is right as found another label close to what Harry put out and bottled by another company
 Monogram JSP
 Label
 Leopold Hoff's Malt Extractl a dietectic healing remedy . Manufactured in Hamburg Germany- Imported by Tarrant & Co (Tarrant is a chemical Co) 
 Green 8/34" x 2 14"  diameter 12n: Monogram and several colored varients
 Probally when the Mrs was home it was a medicine and when she was not it was a beer.


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 13, 2004)

David, isn't he monogram JSP (1885-90) the bottle that is mistakenly referred to as the UPS bottle in Micheal Polak's latest edition? I have one that's a fantastic Teal color, that Polak and Kovell say is very rare. But as I mentioned before, I think Michael Polak is all wet on his prices listed.


----------



## David E Dearden (Mar 15, 2004)

I beleive JSP are the intials for Joseph S Pedersen in 1886,  depot 2 1/2 Murray Street NY., TARRANT & COMPANY. Listed in my first post under Johann Hoff.


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks, I'll post a pic of the one I'm referring to


----------



## monalisa (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi all, I also have a Hoff that I like not matter the value. However I didn't hear anyone speak of the base of some of these bottles. I have a round scar on mine, off center, pretty heavy overall. Any thoughts on the types of bases?? Did any pontil pieces make it to the US ?

                    Thanks in advance, Mike & Lisa


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a druggist bottle from New York embossed Tarrant's. Any relation?


----------

